# Windows based mobile phones



## jxcess3891 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering why ppl in india don't buy windows based mobile phones. I have an n70 music edition and the only reason I purchased it is bcoz I didn't have much knowledge of mobile phones at that time. Now I am planning to buy a windows based mobile phone like HTC or O2 but I'm feeling a bit uncertain if I shud do so. So what I'd like to know is why do ppl in India refrain from buying windows mobiles and buy symbian based phones instead. I don't think its the price difference as these phones cost nearly the same (I'm talking about the high end phones: prices between 10,000 to 20,000).


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

^^First reason I think why people don't go for WM because people generally want to purchase Nokia or SE which do not provide WM. Secondly WM have less hardware features as compared to SE and Nokia phones

Now if you want to purchase a WM phone you should consider your options and uour requirement i.e if you really want a WM phone or your needs are for any phone

Of course WM generally come with touch screens


----------



## jxcess3891 (Feb 24, 2009)

confused!! said:


> ^^First reason I think why people don't go for WM because people generally want to purchase Nokia or SE which do not provide WM. Secondly WM have less hardware features as compared to SE and Nokia phones
> 
> Now if you want to purchase a WM phone you should consider your options and uour requirement i.e if you really want a WM phone or your needs are for any phone
> 
> Of course WM generally come with touch screens



Well can u mention the downsides of buying a WM ? I know u mentioned something abt the hardware but cld u pls elaborate. Also cld u suggest a mobile which costs below 20K.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

By hardware I meant camera and Music features..WM is not well known for these features. If you desire a good camera in a WM phone then you have to shell out some good money. Again WM based phones only support 65k color I think( I don't know about the latest mobiles). Compare that to 16m color in present day Nokia phones.

A phone less than 20k I would suggest Nokia 5800. It has most of the things in it or else if you want a WM my suggestion would be HTC Diamond(You have to add little more to your budget) but it is a very good phone


----------



## k4ce (Feb 24, 2009)

i buy symbian cos i've started off wid it (ngage QD) and have been symbian for ever now except for the last year ... i'm confortable ... most ppl buy cos of the Nokia brand name ... besides , u need to spend slightly more with WiMo to get comparable performance 

as for communities and support , there is the xda developer forum which is probably the best i've seen ... so there is enuf support for WiMo online

and many ppl feel tat WiMo fones arent as good as Nokias or SE when it comes to sound ... i have used my fren's basic HTC p3400 (9.7k) and it sounds good ... 

sp pl don have any apprehensions bout movin to WiMo ... u will be amazed the amount u can play around wid em


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2009)

Yup I too have used a HTC P3400...its quit good and fast (as long as u dont overload it with applications)
But thing is WinMob is bit more complicated then Symbian (thats what I feel after using n70,3110, SE K500i & T700). U can always get good games & application for it

Modding is something amazing in WM..


----------



## nikhilpai (Feb 25, 2009)

Also note that the basic Windows Mobile requires most of the navigation to be done by a stylus and is not as user friendly to navigate by fingers as compared to iPhone or Nokia 5800.

Manufacturers try to rectify this by providing their own navigation system on top of WM. So for example HTC provides TouchFLO which is preloaded on the phone on top of WM. So do check for the add-on navigation software before purchasing a WM phone.


----------



## krups (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello,

Once you start using windows mobile, I am sure you would never shift back to mobiles with Symbian or any other os. Windows mobiles are just awesome. 

For windows mobile, user can customize phone at the highest custom level, he can get run whatever they he likes, whatever way user likes; but for other mobiles user have to use the way device is designed.

There are tons of freewares available for WM as compared to any other OS. check www.xda-developers.com

I suggest to have a look at HTC Touch HD or Diamond (I m owing the one)... you will find it exciting..

Cheers!
Krupal


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2009)

hey krups...tell me is HtC Diamond very slow...do we have to remove the touch flow animation to work properly...I loved the design..but people just keep on nagging that its just the looks and nothing inside


----------



## krups (Mar 23, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> hey krups...tell me is HtC Diamond very slow...do we have to remove the touch flow animation to work properly...I loved the design..but people just keep on nagging that its just the looks and nothing inside



HTC Diamond isn't that slow.. may be earlier ROMs would be buggy.. Currently latest HTC original ROM is very fast and responsive. I don't know why ppl keep on nagging this. 

I have installed cooked rom SHAKS available at www.xda-developers.com. Touch flow 3D is very stable and fast. 

HTC Touch Diamond is awesome device. I love my HTC Touch Diamond


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2009)

Great man...Thanks...i really love the looks...its soo beautiful


----------



## piyushj (Mar 24, 2009)

windows mobile has far more features than anything. i sold my n70 music edition and am using now s620 with qwerty. it is simply great !!
voip, wifi, youtube videos, blackberry connect, threaded sms, mobile office and what not. 
i bought it for 7600inr and is definitely to look for. i think it is better than the tytn 2 i have.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 24, 2009)

piyushj said:


> windows mobile has far more features than anything. i sold my n70 music edition and am using now s620 with qwerty. it is simply great !!
> voip, wifi, youtube videos, blackberry connect, threaded sms, mobile office and what not.
> i bought it for 7600inr and is definitely to look for. i think it is better than the tytn 2 i have.



S620 is available in India?? The htc site doesn't shows it in products list. Where did you get it from?


----------



## piyushj (Mar 30, 2009)

ebay !!


----------



## utsav (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey its 11.5k on ebay. How come u got for 7.5k?


----------



## piyushj (Mar 31, 2009)

if u need i can get u a lightly used s620 for 7.5k including shipping in india thru speed post. if u need insured --add 2-3 hundreds ! i was thinking of sellign it on ebay. interested?
i also use it. best of it is --i can share internet connection using bluetooth/wifi and use fring to make a gtalk can anywhere in the world ! in fact if u use bsnl 230 unlimited gprs--u can easily use gtalk. i read news rss etc on my mobile itself and on the go  and email typing and push email is far more easy using qwerty !!


----------



## utsav (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ naah looks ugly atleast to me  .


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 4, 2009)

don't go for p3400i get some more money and go for HTC touch extra money is worth for more memory + WiFi 
also p3400i is bulky also I m using in since five mounth

regading 16m vs 16k 

let me clear I all

all 16m phone support qvga resolution 
but you  see windows mobile support  vga  resolution in high end device 

if you compare vga wm  device with 16m device I get same picture


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2009)

whats connection with VGA-QVGA and 16m and 65k colours...not clear

A VGA screen with 16 million will looks better when comapred with VGA+65k colors

and a QVGA+16m looks much better then QVGA+65k colors

what do u want to say..please clerify


----------



## krates (Apr 4, 2009)

*Now, there are a lot of people out there grumbling about display colors, since 65K seems rather old school, right? Well, old it is, but it's really not that bad. 262K colors is not a native thing to a 32-bit processor. Those processors prefer either 65K colors or 16M colors. However, displaying 16 million colors would certainly compromise performance (it's double the bits compared to 65K) - so it's a fair trade-off really. We know that there are some manufacturers claiming their PocketPCs have 262K color displays, but that's all they have - displays. Even if it's a 262K display, it still shows the same 65K colors everybody is grumbling about. And another thing - we really don't think that any of these disgruntled consumers have checked the actual difference between 65K and 262K colors when viewing a photo. There is none whatsoever - at least to the human eye, that is. The only scenario that you may get to spot a difference is with two-color gradients. *

Source *www.gsmarena.com/htc_tytn_2-review-181p3.php

ok ???


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2009)

oops these colours+resolution things r gonna make me mad ...

conclusion-
1.bigger screen needs better resolution
2.16m colors needs more ram and processor 
3.processor support native colors 65k & 16m
4. good resolution + 65k colors can be good too
8)


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2009)

I used Krates's Ausu P320 yesterday for some time. Under 10k, it is indeed the best touchscreen phone I have seen. It has WiFi too as well as 2 MP camera which is all we can expect from under 10k phones. 

I m definitely recommending it to those who r looking for a touchscreen Smart phone under 10k. Wish it had 3G though.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I used Krates's Ausu P320 yesterday for some time. Under 10k, it is indeed the best touchscreen phone I have seen. It has WiFi too as well as 2 MP camera which is all we can expect from under 10k phones.
> 
> I m definitely recommending it to those who r looking for a touchscreen Smart phone under 10k. Wish it had 3G though.



how is screen quality compared to HTC 3400....I mean clarity


----------



## confused!! (Apr 7, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> I used Krates's Ausu P320 yesterday for some time. Under 10k, it is indeed the best touchscreen phone I have seen. It has WiFi too as well as 2 MP camera which is all we can expect from under 10k phones.
> 
> I m definitely recommending it to those who r looking for a touchscreen Smart phone under 10k. Wish it had 3G though.



it's a very good fone under 10k..you forgot the GPS though


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont use windows mobile because ... I also use my phone as a phone also.i found htc's voice quality to be much below nokia or moto.battery life is also not as good . Htc touch can last hardly one day if you  surf net for few hours.

I just dont find value in win mo. To get a decent 3+ mp cam one need to spend 20k. And i'm still left with some **** propietary port for earphones , so music is useless.
Anc everythink you guys told you do can be also done even in s60. Including youtube(in the browser itself) , office editing , push email , gps , wifi browsing and using phone as hotspot. 
Even samsung and se is using symbian  for their flagship like idou.
I know the customisation option is much beter in winmo. But thats all about it. Its too expensive for a toy.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats why i have always preferred s60 , excellent features at low cost .


----------



## aswinandaswin (Jun 5, 2009)

HTC Touch


----------

